# need more pixs



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

there has to be moere pixs of good or bad work out there


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

jvegas said:


> there has to be moere pixs of good or bad work out there


 How about this coil?


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

that is some good maint.:thumbsup:


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

thats the new hvav coil sweater, it keeps the coils warm!:001_tongue:


----------



## coolmen (Jun 4, 2009)

nice:laughing: looking filter


----------



## coolmen (Jun 4, 2009)

[img=http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8851/kempton.th.jpg]

nice suppy going down livng room


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

nicktech said:


> thats the new hvav coil sweater, it keeps the coils warm!:001_tongue:


Naw man ..it's a MOHAIR sweater! You can see it's got "MO' HAIR", Brotha'.:lol::lol: lolololololol

But Dang!...that mo' fo' is the worst down flo (please tell me it's a down flo and not an up flow that pushed the dirt all the way thru the coil:001_unsure I have ever seen.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

coolmen said:


> [img=http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8851/kempton.th.jpg]
> 
> nice suppy going down livng room


du-hh almost didn't catch it.


----------



## coolmen (Jun 4, 2009)

wait till i insulate it , then it will stand out.:no:
the homeowner is building a closet there with that living room being the masterbedroom.


----------



## snooked321 (Oct 4, 2009)

They could build a column around it??


----------

